# Whisper 600 Wind generator



## john2459 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello all,

I first would like to say how much I enjoy this board and this has become a favorite place for research and also a different view on some of the projects Iâm tackling. My question is I have recently purchased a Whisper 600 wind generator and I would like to find any manuals or documentation on it and the EZ-connect power panel. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know it is definitely the whisper 600 and at the time it was manufactured by world power which has been purchased by Southwest windpower.
Thanks in advance
John2459


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't have any knowledge but you might check here to see if there is a relevant article.

http://www.homepower.com/home/


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

John I can help you on a 'owners manual'.

pm me with address etc.


----------

